

The two Silicon Valleys: One of Haves, One of Have-Nots - engassa
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2014/02/04/the-two-silicon-valleys-one-of-haves-one-of-have-nots/?from=bits

======
gms
Every time I hear talk of tech companies 'giving back', I wonder: isn't that
what taxes are for?

